# Single parent/benefits/housing?? Help xx



## janinio87uk

Hi all,

I have recently become a single parent as things weren't working out with my OH of 6 yrs. LO is 18 months old and we are currently staying with my parents. Not my idea of an ideal situation as I'm 24 the last thing I want is to be living with my parents. Doesn't help that I'm staying on the couch as my 2 adult brothers live here as well so there is no room for us really.

I have applied for council housing (Yay! Highlight of my life...not, as I know they aren't exactly in top notch condition here where I live).

Ofcourse I have no idea how long it will take to get somewhere to live so my first question is about benefits...

If I try and get money together to get a private rented house at say £450/month can I apply for income support etc before I find somewhere to help pay deposit/first months rent or do I have to be in the new place first?? And will the benefits cover the cost of rent/council tax?

I assume getting a private rent will affect the length of time to get a council home as I will be classed as suitable accomodation but does private renting affect the benefits I'd be entitled to?

Also, a friend of mine is looking to move out of her parents place, if we wanted to rent together would that affect my benefits alot or not so much as its a friend not a partner?? (Not sure I want to do this though)

Im sorry for all the questions but this is new to me and a website doesnt help me with these questions.

I am currently working 20 hrs a week but have been told that my temp contract may be coming to an end soon, as im currently on a month by month basis. So to add to everything I may be unemployed soon as well (Yay!...Not!)

If anyone has any insight I would be greatly appreciative.
Thank you all in advance xx


----------



## Jinty

janinio87uk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently become a single parent as things weren't working out with my OH of 6 yrs. LO is 18 months old and we are currently staying with my parents. Not my idea of an ideal situation as I'm 24 the last thing I want is to be living with my parents. Doesn't help that I'm staying on the couch as my 2 adult brothers live here as well so there is no room for us really.
> 
> I have applied for council housing (Yay! Highlight of my life...not, as I know they aren't exactly in top notch condition here where I live).
> 
> Ofcourse I have no idea how long it will take to get somewhere to live so my first question is about benefits...
> 
> If I try and get money together to get a private rented house at say £450/month can I apply for income support etc before I find somewhere to help pay deposit/first months rent or do I have to be in the new place first?? And will the benefits cover the cost of rent/council tax?
> 
> I assume getting a private rent will affect the length of time to get a council home as I will be classed as suitable accomodation but does private renting affect the benefits I'd be entitled to?
> 
> Also, a friend of mine is looking to move out of her parents place, if we wanted to rent together would that affect my benefits alot or not so much as its a friend not a partner?? (Not sure I want to do this though)
> 
> Im sorry for all the questions but this is new to me and a website doesnt help me with these questions.
> 
> I am currently working 20 hrs a week but have been told that my temp contract may be coming to an end soon, as im currently on a month by month basis. So to add to everything I may be unemployed soon as well (Yay!...Not!)
> 
> If anyone has any insight I would be greatly appreciative.
> Thank you all in advance xx

I don't know how it is where you live but i wanted to get my own place fast so i actually went to the council and declared myself homeless. They put me into a 'hostel' type accommodation. Yeah its not exactly pleasant but it will get you your own place fast. While i was there i had to 'bid' on properties i was interested in. Obviously you have boundaries (2 people biding on a 4 bedroom house = your never gonna get it), i stayed there for about 3 months until they finally told me that was my deadline a week before. I was bidding on houses because i wanted one more than a flat but ran out of time. The first flat i bidded on i was on top of the list because i was at the end of my time at the hostel. Luckily the flat i got is gorgeous! In a private close so not a bad area.

As for the benefits, i applied for Income Support, Child tax, housing benefit and council tax. The rent you don't see though that goes through the landlords (it did with me i'm with a housing association). 

I would recommend going with council, they give you more security than private landlords. Also some landlords don't like tenants on benefits (in my experience), not to mention council/housing association rent is cheaper. You should get the same amount of benefits either private or council. Private is more expensive though. You'll definitely be pushed further back on waiting list if you went private.

As for the renting together, im not quite sure about that. Your best to book an appointment with your local job centre for more information. 

Hope this helps! Good Luck. x


----------



## Laura2919

Hi hun, Firstly :hugs: I split with FOB in September last year, we were together 6 and a half years. Its hard at first but soon things settle down. 

You'll be able to apply for housing benefit and council tax benefit if your not working and sometimes your council do a scheme where they give you the deposit if you wish to private rent, council housing has come a long way in years, you'll be surprised plus normally council housing have mass storage space which is another bonus with children. 

You can claim income support from now, thats not anything to do with how you live, if your not working you can claim it and if your on a low income you can claim it also. 

So all in all you should get income support, child tax credits, child benefit, housing and council tax benefit and maintenance payments if you get that. Remember maintenance doesn't affect your benefits anymore so push to make sure he pays via CSA or private agreement..

If you accept a private rented accomodation you most probably will be taken off the council's priority housing list as you have a place to call home. 

If you rented with a friend you would still claim income support (if your not working) but housing benefit probably wouldn't pay but I would contact them. 

If you don't work you dont normally pay council tax but that could differ per area I am not 100% sure


----------



## janinio87uk

Funny u should mention going homeless because this is exactly what a woman at work told me to do last night. She said someone she knows did the same thing and got a house in 6 weeks so alot quicker than you did Jinty.
And if I did end up losing my job I would be better off benefit wise as well.

Thank you both for your advice, definately alot to think about. I want to see where I would be on the council list i.e. what band I would be in as we have bidding system as well.


----------



## Laura2919

We also have the bidding system. I started bidding on 10th December 2009 and I accepted my flat in March, I was offered 3 in this time but I didn't like any of them, none were suitable, 5th floor, no lift :wacko: 2 kids! How on earth would they think someone with two children could even try and live there


----------



## janinio87uk

I know what you mean Laura that is ridiculous. Our council have implemented a new rule that single parents with small children are not to be housed in flats higher than ground floor level, unless it is emergency, and then they will put u straight back on list to be rehoused in another home which is more suitable asap which I think is great!

Lets hope things all work out cuz I cannot live with my parents for much longer its driving me crazy, I feel like I'm 15 again.


----------



## janinio87uk

Found out today I'm in band B for the bidding system! Yay! and I've made an appointment to meet with someone at CAB to get advice about benefits so everything is falling into place nicely, now just gotta get a house!


----------



## Laura2919

My council say we can be housed on any level, ground floor is normally for disabled category


----------

